# Something to remember on Christmas Eve



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2007)

​
According to the Alaska Department of Fish and Game, while both male and female reindeer grow antlers in the summer each year, male reindeer drop their antlers at the beginning of winter, usually late November to mid-December.  Female reindeer retain their antlers till after they give birth in the spring. 

Therefore, according to EVERY historical rendition depicting Santa's reindeer, EVERY single one of them, from Rudolph to Blitzen, had to be a girl. 

We should've known... ONLY women would be able to drag a fat-ass man in a red velvet suit all around the world in one night and not get lost...


_Courtesy of my older sister _


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 11, 2007)

don't you just love sisters? :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2007)

Actuallly, yes... but don't tell her...


----------



## Halo (Dec 11, 2007)

:rofl: I love it :rofl:


----------



## sunset (Dec 12, 2007)

:clap:   :love-it:


----------



## newla (Dec 24, 2007)

Great!


----------



## bbjjre (Dec 24, 2007)

That was perfect!


----------

